# enermax Fan



## maddy (Mar 30, 2012)

hi
can you tell me where i can get enermax apollish silver fan
they are just awsum looking fans 

*www.dvhardware.net/news/2010/enermax_apollish_vegas_fans.jpg

this is youtube link
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdN2ZaowzI4

Please tell me


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 30, 2012)

if i am right then you won't get that fan here.you have to get it from outside.i have seen these fans in performance-pcs.com.
Hey check theitdepot.com.some 120mm silver stone fan looks similar.


----------



## maddy (Mar 31, 2012)

hi thanks for reply
yea i found it on prime abgbs site

*www.formax.mv/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/640x435/602f0fa2c1f0d1ba5e241f914e856ff9/a/p/ap121-l-03.jpg

hehe diffrence in both fans is silver stone gets that look coz of its plastic fan body and enermax becoz of leds 
damm we will not get it in india


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 31, 2012)

welcome buddy.what was the cost for that fan?


----------



## maddy (Mar 31, 2012)

silver stone are for 750 @ primeabgb site 

Buy SilverStone | Silverstone Fan in Mumbai


----------

